# auto to 5-speed conversion



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

My friend has a 94 altima GXE He wants to convert it to a manual 5-speed transmition if possible. I have been looking a bit but cant seem to find anything is this possible thanks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check this out. Looks like this guy wanted to do the same thing as your "friend."


----------

